
Bits of History, Words of Advice (On Smalltalk) - AriaMinaei
https://gbracha.blogspot.com/2020/05/bits-of-history-words-of-advice.html
======
jecel
The title of the blog post is from the "green book" that describes the efforts
of the companies Xerox first licensed Smalltalk to:

[http://sdmeta.gforge.inria.fr/FreeBooks/BitsOfHistory/](http://sdmeta.gforge.inria.fr/FreeBooks/BitsOfHistory/)

------
AriaMinaei
Some bits that stood out to me, though the whole piece is full of interesting
points:

> I believe, the community has been self-selected to consist of those who are
> not bothered by Smalltalk's initial limitations, and so are unmotivated to
> address them or support those who do. In fact, they often could not even see
> these limitations staring them in the face, causing them to adopt
> unrealistic business policies that hurt them more than anyone else.

> Perhaps an even deeper problem with Smalltalk is that it attracts people who
> are a tad too creative and imaginative; organizing them into a cohesive
> movement is like herding cats.

------
lalalandland
I work in Smalltalk for hobby projects and it's mostly a fun experience. Very
powerful debugging and introspection makes it easy to take on stuff I would
not consider in any other system.

~~~
kencausey
Which implementation do you use and what sort of projects are you
implementing?

~~~
lalalandland
I mostly work with Squeak and do small explorations with graphics and games

